# Relais-Verkabelung 24V/230V für Hausautomation



## Beck (27 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zwar eine Grundverkabelung meines Hauses durch meinen Elektriker erhalten. Dieser hatte die Vorgabe, eine klassische Verkabelung sternverkabelt auszulegen, damit sie nachträglich mit einer SPS nachgerüstet werden kann.
Taster steuern dabei Stromstoßschalter (1xUM) an, die die Verbraucher schalten. Leider wurden beide Stromkreise mit 230V ausgelegt und auch mit gemeinsamer Null verwendet.

Den Steuerungskreis möchte ich nun auf 24V umrüsten und durch DO-Ausgänge einer WAGO 750 880 steuern.

Dabei ist zu beachten:
1. Einige Verbraucher sind Steckdosen, bei denen Relaises ohne Stand-by-Verlust gut wären, da diese zu ungefähr gleichen Zeitanteil ein- oder ausgeschaltet sind.
2. Schön wäre eine unabhängige Betreibbarkeit der Anlage von der SPS, also eine parallele Ansteuerung der Verbraucher direkt über Taster oder über die Ausgänge der SPS.
3. Einige Taster sollen jedoch nicht Lampen direkt ansteuern, sondern z.B. zur Lichtszenensteuerung oder für spezielle Anwendungsfälle wie "Kommen/Gehen" genutzt werden.
4. Eine Unterverteilung liegt direkt neben dem Schlafzimmer und sollte daher leise Relaises enthalten.


Mein Ansatz zu Umsetzung:
Ich werde die Stromstoßschalter austauschen, da der Zustand sonst nicht an der SPS bekannt ist.

Meine Fragen:
1. Was macht mehr Sinn:
 a) 2*Schließer-Stromstoßschalter zu verwenden, deren Eingänge (A1/A2) durch Taster parallel geschaltet zu den DO der SPS auf 24V getastet werden, deren erster Ausgang 230V Verbraucher bis 16A schaltet, die über 16A-Sicherungsautomaten abgesichert sind, und deren zweiter Ausgang 24V DI-Eingänge der SPS schaltet, um den Zustand zurück an die SPS zu melden.
b) 1*Schließer-Relaises zu verwenden, deren Eingänge von den DO der SPS geschaltet werden und deren Ausgänge 230V-Verbraucher bis 16A schalten, die über 16A-Sicherungsautomaten abgesichert sind. Die Taster hingegen liegen direkt auf den DI der SPS und werden über die 24V des SPS-Spannungsversorgung versorgt.
Im Fall a könnte man die Taster bedienen auch wenn die SPS ausfällt. Gegen einen Trafoausfall schützen allerdings bei Fälle nicht. Stromstoßschalter haben auch in der elektromechanischen Variante keinen Stand-by-Verlust, was sie preislich attraktiver machen - auch mit zwei Ausgängen.

2. Taster und Relaises verbrauchen keinen Strom. Von der Last her reicht ein Trafo. Allerdings gehen auch Trafos kaputt. Sollte man ggf. zwei Trafos nutzen und die 24V über Einspeiseklemmen für DI+Taster und DO getrennt einspeisen?


Wo finde ich noch "Verkabelungstipps" im Netz? Mein Elektriker macht alles ordentlich, ist allerdings nicht sonderlich kreativ bei der Planung.

Beck


----------



## Matze001 (27 Juli 2012)

Meine Persönliche Meinung:

Ganz oder gar nicht! 

Entweder man hat Vertrauen in die Technik die man da einsetzt, oder nicht.
Wenn man es nicht hat, sollte man den ganzen Kram einfach sein lassen.

Leg dir ein weiteres Netzteil, noch ein paar DI und DO Karten, und wenn du es ganz sicher haben willst
noch ne CPU hin, dann bist du gut gegen alles was da so kommen mag gewappnet!

Wenn du anfängst alles doppelt und mit zwei Systemen hoch zu ziehen, hast du mehr aufwand, mehr kosten und später weniger funktion und comfort!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Beck (28 Juli 2012)

Zu "Ganz oder gar nicht!" stimme ich zu. Das mit "Vertrauen in die Technik" gleichzusetzen, finde ich schwierig.
Eher das Gegenteil ist aus meiner Sicht Allgemeinverständnis: Ausfallsicherheit bedeutet "Ganz oder gar nicht".

Deine Lösung ist der "Cold-standby" und das "Disaster Recovery". Sicher nicht verkehrt, das zu tun.
Allerdings entspricht dies nicht der Absicherung, wie man sie im industriellen Umfeld vornehmen würde, wo man gewiss "Vertrauen in die Technik" in wesentlich größerem Ausmaß hat. Wenn ein Ausfall erst einen Austausch einer Komponente erfordert, ist der restliche Haushalt auf meine Anwesenheit angewiesen. Das bedeutet einige Zeit in einem nicht bedienbarem Haus. Das könnte den Wife-Acceptance-Factor dramatisch reduzieren. 

Aber eigentlich beantwortet dies auch nur den kleineren Teil meiner Frage.
Hauptsächlich möchte ich hier alle Lesenden anregen, Ihre Variante der Taster-Relais-Verkabelung in der Heimautomation vorzustellen.
Welche Relaises verwendet Ihr?
Verwendet Ihr die von mir vorgestellte Variante a oder b?
Welche Aspekte gilt es noch zu beachten?

Beck


----------



## madvario (28 Juli 2012)

Was du suchst, sollte so aussehen:




Es gibt auch Stromstossschalter mit 24V Spulenspannung.


----------



## Beck (4 August 2012)

Hallo madvario,

ein zweifach Wechsler und ein Stromstoßschalter pro Lampe finde ich schon recht viel. 
Angehängt die beiden Varianten, die ich bisher im Kopf hatte. Die erste Variante ist die ohne jegliche Absicherung gegen SPS-Ausfall - abgesehen von der Verwendung von Relaises mit Handschalter.

Welche Vor- und Nachteile seht Ihr? Welche Variante verwendet Ihr selbst?

Gruß,

Beck


----------



## berc (4 August 2012)

Hallo,

Weshalb verwendest du keine Relais mit Wechslerkontakt? Bei einem Theoretischen Ausfall der SPS muss ja nicht di ganze Wohnung komplett bedienbar sein.. Es ist ja sowiso sehr umständlich, die Wohnung/Haus dann vom Schaltschrank aus zu bedienen. 

Ich würde einige Leuchten dann als NC anschliessen. Beispielsweise Wohnzimmer und Küche. vielleicht noch ein Badezimmer. Die Leuchten gehen dann auch an wenn das Netzgerät kaputt ist. Was auch möglich währe, ist bei wichtigen Leuchten ein Schalter (230VAC) parallel zum Relaiskontakt zu schalten.


----------



## Cassandra (4 August 2012)

Hallo Beck,

 bei der „Hausautomation“ werde ich immer ganz leidenschaftlich.  
 Der Einfachheit halber hab ich dir direkt unter deinen Text geschrieben...

 LG Cassandra 
-------------------------------

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zwar eine Grundverkabelung meines Hauses durch meinen Elektriker erhalten.  
Schön, dann ist alles was für Otto-Normalbürger erforderlich ist umgesetzt.
Dieser hatte die Vorgabe, eine klassische Verkabelung sternverkabelt auszulegen, damit sie nachträglich mit einer SPS nachgerüstet werden kann.
Taster steuern dabei Stromstoßschalter (1xUM) an, die die Verbraucher schalten. Leider wurden beide Stromkreise mit 230V ausgelegt und auch mit gemeinsamer Null verwendet.
Vermutlich wollte dir dein Elektriker keine unnötigen Kosten aufbrummen...
Den Steuerungskreis möchte ich nun auf 24V umrüsten und durch DO-Ausgänge einer WAGO 750 880 steuern.
Gell, wenn man fertig ist hat man die besten Ideen. Das geht meiner Kundschaft auch immer so.

Dabei ist zu beachten:
1. Einige Verbraucher sind Steckdosen, bei denen Relaises ohne Stand-by-Verlust gut wären, da diese zu ungefähr gleichen Zeitanteil ein- oder ausgeschaltet sind.
Ja ne, is klar – da schaltet man um Energie zu sparen den Heizlüfter zwischendurch ab und da brutzelt das Relais heiter weiter...
 Bei durchschnittlich 2000 verbauten Relais a 0,25W sind das bereits 500W, die zum größten Teil eingespart werden könnten!
2. Schön wäre eine unabhängige Betreibbarkeit der Anlage von der SPS, also eine parallele Ansteuerung der Verbraucher direkt über Taster oder über die Ausgänge der SPS.
Wenn du schon Umschalter einbaust, nimm welche, die 4 Stellungen können. Dann kannst du auch noch KNX installieren und hast noch eine zusätzliche Option für eine weiteres nicht bekanntes System frei.
3. Einige Taster sollen jedoch nicht Lampen direkt ansteuern, sondern z.B. zur Lichtszenensteuerung oder für spezielle Anwendungsfälle wie "Kommen/Gehen" genutzt werden.
4. Eine Unterverteilung liegt direkt neben dem Schlafzimmer und sollte daher leise Relaises enthalten.

Mein Ansatz zu Umsetzung:
Ich werde die Stromstoßschalter austauschen, da der Zustand sonst nicht an der SPS bekannt ist.

Meine Fragen:
1. Was macht mehr Sinn:
a) 2*Schließer-Stromstoßschalter zu verwenden, deren Eingänge (A1/A2) durch Taster parallel geschaltet zu den DO der SPS auf 24V getastet werden, deren erster Ausgang 230V Verbraucher bis 16A schaltet, die über 16A-Sicherungsautomaten abgesichert sind, und deren zweiter Ausgang 24V DI-Eingänge der SPS schaltet, um den Zustand zurück an die SPS zu melden.
b) 1*Schließer-Relaises zu verwenden, deren Eingänge von den DO der SPS geschaltet werden und deren Ausgänge 230V-Verbraucher bis 16A schalten, die über 16A-Sicherungsautomaten abgesichert sind. Die Taster hingegen liegen direkt auf den DI der SPS und werden über die 24V des SPS-Spannungsversorgung versorgt.
Im Fall a könnte man die Taster bedienen auch wenn die SPS ausfällt. Gegen einen Trafoausfall schützen allerdings bei Fälle nicht. Stromstoßschalter haben auch in der elektromechanischen Variante keinen Stand-by-Verlust, was sie preislich attraktiver machen - auch mit zwei Ausgängen.
Ganz klar a) die Lösung mit Stromstoßschalter und deren Stellung zurück lesen. Allerdings finde ich es nicht gut, dass du die SPS die ganze Zeit eingeschaltet lassen willst, ohne dass sie was schalten muss. Vielleicht solltet du bei jeden Taster parallel noch ein Schließer für ein „Wakeup“ der SPS vorsehen. Es sollte allerdings ein Modell sein, dass schnell einsatzbereit ist, sonst ist trotz genialer Technik der WAF nicht sehr hoch.

2. Taster und Relaises verbrauchen keinen Strom. Vergiss bitte nicht den Eingangsstrom an den Eingängen der SPS! Ganz zu vermeiden ist dieser nicht, aber man könnte je nach Innenbeschaltung die LED's abklemmen... Von der Last her reicht ein Trafo. Allerdings gehen auch Trafos kaputt. Sollte man ggf. zwei Trafos nutzen und die 24V über Einspeiseklemmen für DI+Taster und DO getrennt einspeisen?
Nimm lieber 3, falls 2 gleichzeitig das Reich der Reststoffverwertung aufsuchen. Solche Zufälle werden massiv unterschätzt. Ich hoffe die Beleuchtung ist auch Redundant verkabelt?

Wo finde ich noch "Verkabelungstipps" im Netz? Mein Elektriker macht alles ordentlich, ist allerdings nicht sonderlich kreativ bei der Planung.
Dann komm mal bei mir vorbei. Wäre doch gelacht wenn wir zwei beide da nicht was ganz kreatives hinbekommen!  --- LG Cassandra 
Beck


----------



## Beck (4 August 2012)

Hallo Cassandra,

ich frage lieber nochmal nach, da Ironie und Sarkasmus im geschriebenen Wort zwischen Unbekannten nicht immer klar vom tatsächliche Gemeinten zu unterscheiden sind.

Dass mir mein Elektriker keine unnötigen Kosten aufbrummen wollte, mag sein. Allerdings haben wir die gesamte Installation unter der Maßgabe geplant, dass später eine SPS die meisten Verbraucher steuern und die meisten Taster abfragen wird. Da aber genau der Kernthema dieses Threads zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht klar war, haben wir uns für die einfachste, die 230V-Variante entschieden.

Dass Du Relaises ohne Stand-by-Verlust übertrieben findest, habe ich verstanden.

Bei den anderen Punkten erkläre doch mal aus Deiner Sicht, warum Du meine Anforderungen für überzogen findest und daher sie durch Ironie ins Lächerliche ziehst.
Findest Du die Variante des Zurücklesens der Relaisstellung wirklich übertrieben? Sie entstammt nicht meiner eigenen Kreativität, sondern einer Lösung aus den Untiefen der allwissenden Müllhalde Internet. Ich bin jeder begründeten, emotionslosen Einschätzung offen.

Mir geht es bei dem Thema nicht um etwas "ganz Kreatives", sondern darum, mit geringem Aufwand einen deutlich höheren Sicherheitsstand zu haben. Die Denke der Ausfallsicherheit durch Redundanz ist beim Elektriker sicher nicht so stark ausgeprägt wie einem ITler. In der IT enthält jedes NAS ab 500 Euro die Möglichkeit, über redundante Netzwerkkabel angebunden zu werden. Server der SOHO- und Business-Klasse enthalten typischerweise ab Werk zwei redundante Netzteile. Ein Datenbackup läuft jede Nacht auf eine externe Platte.... und und und
Und wenn man das nun mit einer Hausautomation vergleicht, in der man nicht nur "ein bißchen E-Mail" in die Hände eines EmbeddedPCs legt, sondern Licht-An-Licht-Aus und Einbruchsalarm-ja/nein, sollte man dort ggf. auch andere Ansprüche anlegen....

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du Deinen Beitrag nochmal mit mehr Fakten anreichern und weniger Sarkasmus bestückt überarbeiten könntest.

Beck


----------



## IBFS (4 August 2012)

Cassandra schrieb:


> ...
> bei der „Hausautomation“ werde ich immer ganz leidenschaftlich.



nah ich erst...

Ich werde solche unnötig komplizierten  Gedankengänge nie verstehen ...

Man nehme einfache vernünftige Bistabile ABB-KNX-Schaltaktoren, ein paar INSTA oder ABB oder HAGER  KNX-Dimmer sowie GRIESSER-Rolladenaktoren füge ein 640mA KNX-Netzteil hinzu

parametriere einfach die FERTIGEN Funktionen und Ende Gelände.

Danach das KNX-Projekt an einer sicheren Stelle hinterlegen.

keine Exotik, 
keine sinnloser Programmcode, 
keine wochenlange Codeentwicklung,
keine abstrusen Verdrahtungsverrenkungen in oft zu kleinen Schränken, 
keine dämliche 24Volt/230Volt-Vermischung in nicht vorhandenen Kabelkanälen

so sieht das aus..

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2012)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das für 99,999% aller Hausautomatisierer eine Konventionelle Lössung 
mehr als ausreicht, eigentlich sollte eine Bank die den Hauskredit vergibt so etwas verbietet, weil 
durch diese Spielerei der Hauswert um einige 1000,-€ herabgesetzt wird.  Eine Versicherung sollte
eine ausschluss Klausel in ihrer Brandversicherung aufnehmen. Die Ehefrau sollte einen Ehevertrag 
aufsetzen, wo sie sich bei einen permanenten Steuerungsabsturz, dieser blöden Hausautomatisierung
als Scheidungsgrund angegeben werden kann. Warum gibt es eigentlich keine VDE oder zumindest 
eine TAB gegen diesen Quatsch.


----------



## IBFS (4 August 2012)

@rN
Also du redest wie ein Blinder von der Farbe   

Das bei dir Abend das Licht mit einem Lehmbatzen ausgeworfen wird, hattest du ja neulich verkündet  

In diesem Sinne - zünd die Kerzen an ...........

Frank


----------



## Cassandra (4 August 2012)

Beck schrieb:


> Hallo Cassandra,
> 
> ich frage lieber nochmal nach, da Ironie und Sarkasmus im geschriebenen Wort zwischen Unbekannten nicht immer klar vom tatsächliche Gemeinten zu unterscheiden sind.



Hallo Beck,

 ich bin ernsthaft bemüht, dass Ironie und Sarkasmus, sofern ich mal davon Gebrauch mache, auch verstanden wird. 
Meistens klappt das ganz gut. 

 Nur als Anregung:
 Aus welchem Grund hat dein Auto keine Pedale mehr, für den Fall dass der Motor mal streikt?
 Wieso ist kein doppelter Motor, Tank, Batterie,... verbaut, obwohl alles mal ausfallen kann?

 LG Cassandra
--
PS: Wenn du vorbei kommst – bring Kerzen mit...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 August 2012)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Nur als Anregung:
> Aus welchem Grund hat dein Auto keine Pedale mehr, für den Fall dass der Motor mal streikt?
> Wieso ist kein doppelter Motor, Tank, Batterie,... verbaut, obwohl alles mal ausfallen kann?



Weil das Wichtigste am Auto das Bremsen ist, und das ist durch zwei unabhängige Bremskreise redundant ausgelegt.

Wessen Zweitnick ist Cassandra eigentlich?


----------



## Küffel (6 August 2012)

Ich verstehe die negative Einstellung gegen SPS Haus-Automatisierungen nicht. Ich habe vor knapp zehn Jahren ein solches System mit einer S7-300 aufgebaut. Damals noch recht aufwendig mit Ein und Ausgangskoppelrelais. Die Komponenten waren überwiegend von Ebay. Also nichts was man jemandem verkaufen kann, aber für einen ambitionierten Bastler eine schöne Spielerei. Das Haus ist seit 8 Jahren vermietet (war anders geplant, sonst wäre dort nicht diese Steuerung reingekommen), und die Mieter sind zufrieden.

Und das beste ist, bis heute keine Störung (nicht zu laut sagen)!!! Und es macht mir jedes mal große Freude über dieses Projekt nur zu erzählen. 

 Demnächst werde ich mein eigenes Haus ähnlich ausstatten. Einzige Änderung: Eingänge werden mit 24V Taster ausgestattet, da ich hier schönere Schalter (weniger Platzbedarf und LED Statusmelder integriert) gibt und man die relativ nutzlosen Eingangskoppelrelais spart. 

Also nicht verunsichern lassen. Ich finde die Lösung (wenn man die Komponenten günstig bekommt) eine sreiswerte und vor allem offene Alternative zu EIB.


----------



## Beck (6 August 2012)

Danke, Küffel,
schöne, dass es hier auch Spielkinder und nicht nur VDE-Liebhaber gibt.

Fachlic nachgefragt: LED-Status bei SPS erfordert dann aber 4-Draht pro Taster (oder 3 bei gemeinsamer Masse) und ein 2fach-Schließer-Relais am DO, korrekt? 
Ansonsten würdest Du aber auch eher Variante b aus meiner Beitrag wählen?

Woran hängst Du die 24V der Taster? An die Feldbusstromversorgung der SPS? Sollte man den Tastern und der SPS einen gesonderten Trafo spendieren (Im Fall von Variante A sicher nicht, da ein Ausfall der SPS die Anlage auch bei funktionierendem Trafo lahmlegt.)

Beck


----------



## Küffel (7 August 2012)

Zu den Tastern, Schau die mal von Jung die tastmodule 24v im fd Design an. Bis zu acht Taster pro Einheit und acht LEDs. Die LEDs möchte ich zentral und in jedem Raum gleich belegen. Könnte mir vorstellen statis wie z.b. Bewegungsmelder draußen hat ausgelöst, oder mind. ein fenster geöffnet etc. So hat man in jedem Raum einen schönen Indikator. 
Bzgl. Verdrahtung würde ich derzeit zu Telefonleitung 12x2x? Tendieren.

Zum Thema stromversorgung der Taster habe ich mir noch wenig Gedanken gemacht. Ich würde wahrscheinlich die selbe wie für die SPS nutzen, evtl separat abgesichert.


----------



## IBFS (7 August 2012)

Küffel schrieb:


> Zu den Tastern, Schau die mal von Jung die tastmodule 24v im fd Design an. Bis zu  *acht Taster pro Einheit und acht LEDs.*



Das sind 8 E-Adern + Rückleiter + 8 A-Adern + Rückleiter = 18 ADERN für einen 8 fach Taster??????  wir haben das Jahr 2012 - schon mal was von Datenbus gehört. 

Ihr verkabelt euch lieber tot, als KNX oder etwas vergleichbares zu verwenden...      

Bei einem größeren Haus wird das das blanke EA-Grab.

Frank


----------



## MSB (7 August 2012)

Küffel schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die negative Einstellung gegen SPS Haus-Automatisierungen nicht. Ich habe vor knapp zehn Jahren ein solches System mit einer S7-300 aufgebaut. Damals noch recht aufwendig mit Ein und Ausgangskoppelrelais. Die Komponenten waren überwiegend von Ebay. Also nichts was man jemandem verkaufen kann, aber für einen ambitionierten Bastler eine schöne Spielerei. Das Haus ist seit 8 Jahren vermietet (war anders geplant, sonst wäre dort nicht diese Steuerung reingekommen), und die Mieter sind zufrieden.
> 
> Und das beste ist, bis heute keine Störung (nicht zu laut sagen)!!! Und es macht mir jedes mal große Freude über dieses Projekt nur zu erzählen.
> 
> ...



Und jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz, wieviele Not-Schaltungen hast du um die SPS gebaut?
Es könnte ja sein, das die SPS mal ausfällt.

Haben die Mieter dann ein Sonderkündigungsrecht wenn du mal ein paar Monate auf Montage bist,
und außer dir natürlich keiner in der Lage ist da irgendwie zu hantieren?

Also IBFS (Frank) bezeichnet Heimautomatisierung auf die Art klar und zurecht als Klemmen und EA-Grab.

Beck will das zwar irgendwie, traut dem ganzen aber irgendwie nicht weshalb er durch unzählige Schaltungstechnische Tricks,
sein Haus auch bei SPS-Ausfall noch (fast) wie gewohnt schalten will.

Also ist das ganze, so oder so, Gebastel, und insofern auch wieder vollkommen egal, wie man das realisiert.

P.S. Wenn schon mit SPS dann wenigstens zeitgemäß:
http://www.beckhoff.com/german/bus_terminal/bc9191.htm?id=201581110498149

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Küffel (7 August 2012)

So richtig dezentral wird knx derzeit, wahrscheinlich aus kostengründen, auch nicht eingesetzt. Die meisten System Architekturen setzen zentrale Schaltaktoren ein. Z.b. 16 fach Relaisaktor, oder 10 facher Jalousieaktor etc. Wären die wirklichen Stärken eines solchen dezentralen Systems genutzt, wäre an jedem Rollladen nur 230v und knx. Aber das können und wollen sich die wenigsten leisten, so wird doch wieder teilweise zentral verkabelt. 

Bei den Tastern gebe ich dir Recht, nicht elegant, aber einfach (abgesehen von initialen Verkabelungsaufwand).


----------



## Andy082 (9 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich will mich in die Unterhaltung der Gebäudeautomations zwar nur zwangswiedrig miteinbringen, hätte aber auch einige Erfahrungsberichte durch die Umsetzung meiner Automation parat.

Meine Automation läuft ebenfalls zentral über eine Wago 880er CPU mit 4x16E & 4x16A + Beckhoff Jalousie- & Dimmeklemmen.
Als Taster verwende ich (bitte über eigene Rohrleitungen angeschlossene) 24V-Taster von GIRA, zusätzlich ausgestattet mit einem Temperaturfühler.
Im Schrank sieht alles sauber und versorgt aus.
Zweite CPU (mit abgespektem "Notprogramm" da nur eine 750-841) liegt im Schrank parat. Bei Netzausfall/Netzteilausfall haucht eine USV dem Ganzen noch für eine Stunde leben ein. Zudem hab ich ein zweites Netzteil ebenfalls bei der Hand.
Nach kurzer und mehrmaliger "Einschulung" kann nun sogar meine Freundin (Krankenschwester von Beruf) im Fall der Fälle alles, was ausfallen kann auch tauschen.

Um das E/A-Grab, dass sicherlich auch bei manchen vorherrscht, zu vermeiden, könnte mal als Alternative zu den 24V-Tastern, enocean-Funktaster verwenden. Damit kann man die E/A der WAGO-SPS streichen und gegen eine Funkempfängerklemme ersetzen. Zudem benötigen die Taster keinerlei Spannungsquelle, da diese durch die mechanische Bewegungsenergie "versorgt" werden. Nachteil: es gibt leider keine Rückmeldemöglichkeit und billig sind die Teile auch nicht wirklich, wobei man zusätzlich auch so manchen Hersteller eingegrenzt wird.
Dafür kann man den Taster aber auch anbringen wo man will. (Sieht toll aus auf einer Glasscheibe, zB)

Zur Steuerung deiner Verbraucher würde ich von Wago die Relais-Übergabebausteine verwenden. Gibt es in unterschiedlichen Typen, mit fertigen Kabelsträngen und den dazupassenden E/A Baugruppen, damit bleiben dir die Versuche mit Beckhoff aus bzw. musst du nicht auf eine Potentialtrennung der Klemmen achten.

Der Programmcode kann direkt aus der Oscat-Lib verwendet und mit geringstem Aufwand getippst/kopiert werden. Damit erschlägt man dann 99% aller Wünsche & notwendigen Funktionen.

mfg,
Andy


----------



## cas (9 August 2012)

Die Beiträge sind super...


----------



## repök (9 August 2012)

also ich finde der fred hat sich echt gelohnt. ich weiss jetzt, dass cassandra bei hausautomation so richtig leidenschaftlich wird


----------



## Matze001 (9 August 2012)

Also wer Angst hat im Dunkeln stehen zu müssen kann sich auch mal DALI anschauen.

Ich habe ne wago 750-841 mit ner DALI-Masterklemme im Einsatz, wenn mir die Steuerung verreckt, in Stop geht, der Bus ausfällt, oder oder oder dann nehmen die Netzteile vorher gespeicherte Ersatzwerte an, und sind so z.B. mit 10% eingeschaltet!

Dann ist die ganze Relaisdiskussion hinfällig!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## ohm200x (9 August 2012)

Hi,

Hab auch ne SPS im Keller. In Verbindung mit KNX. 

Ich gebe IBFS vollkommen recht dass KNX sicher sorgenfrei ist, weil zustandslos und dezentral.
Aber auch Knüffel hat recht. Die reine Bus-Lehre wäre bei KNX ähnlich wie ich sag mal ASI-Bus einmal die grüne Leitung durchs Haus zu legen und Aktoren da wo sie nötig sind.
Aber ~80 EUR pro Kanal will sich keiner leisten, daher gibts bei KNX auch Zentral- oder Etagenverteiler mit vielfach Aktoren (4, 8 bis 12 ... 16).

Für mich gabs daher die Mischlösung: SPS spielt im Keller Multiaktor sammelt über DI ein paar simple Taster im Keller ein und macht den "Home-Server".
Mit sog. Raumkontrollern von ZennIO (Z38) werden in den Wohnräumen folgende Signale erfasst: Raumtemperatur, 4-Fach Taster-Interface und ein 3Zoll TouchScreen für z.B. Rolloposition oder Lichtszenen.
Remote-Control per IR gibt's dabei auch noch.
All das für 200EUR pro Raum geht mit Xx2 Zentralverkabelung kaum oder nur mit viel Aufwand.

Daher die Mischung mit KNX.
Mittlerweile (nach 2 Jahren) wünsch(t)e ich mir (noch) EnOcean dazu. Spart weitere Kabel. Zudem würde ich nun (da LEDs und dazu passende Dimmer) bezahlbar werden noch DALI dazu aber das war vor 2 Jahren in meinen Augen nur was für Leuchtstoffröhren und daher  uninteressant.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Küffel (10 August 2012)

Wie bringst du die Knx infos auf die SPS?


----------



## Matze001 (10 August 2012)

Wago und Beckhoff haben eine KNX-Klemme im Sortiment!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## repök (10 August 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wago und Beckhoff haben eine KNX-Klemme im Sortiment!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel



und siemens hat da auch was.... nur der vollständigkeit halber


----------



## Matze001 (10 August 2012)

repök schrieb:


> und siemens hat da auch was.... nur der vollständigkeit halber



Das kann gut sein  Da ich es aber nicht genau wusste, habe ich lieber mal nix gesagt 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## repök (10 August 2012)

da gibts sogar was für das bessere zeitrelais (LOGO)......:-D


----------



## nade (26 August 2012)

Weiß garnicht wen ich hier alles zitieren soll...
Also EIB reicht hier vollkommen aus für standart Schaltungen. Das 2DA für alle Sensoren ist incl Aufwand billiger als 100te 5*1,5 sternförmig durch die Bude zu ziehn. Da wäre z.B. LCN eine Alternative.
Nichts desto trotz haben alle SPS Hersteller ihre KNX DALI und RJ45 Schnittstellen im Angebot. Ja sogar mittlerweile Siemens für die Zeitschaltuhr. Auch LOGO genannt.
Ach ja das mit der Ausfallsicherheit finde ich etwas übertrieben. DA müsste man ja gleich zum Vergleich ein RAID 5 aufbauen. Weil auch die Austauschhardware kann zu dem Zeitpunkt deffekt sein, also auch die Reserve redundant da liegen haben..... 
Kenne EIB Anlagen, die sind seit 15 Jahren ohne probleme am laufen. Hast auch Überspannungsschutz in deinem Haus verbaut? Also so schöne Grob/Mittel/Feinschutz Auslegung?
Ich finde auch am Besten eine Variante aus den ganzen Systemen. Die Sensorik ist EIB/KNX umfangreicher als ein 20DA zu Verziehn, SAIA, WAGO, Beckhoff platzsparender für die Normalen Schaltfunktionen, Heizungsregelung, oder gar Dimmfuntkionen.
Ach ja ist sowas überhaupt bei drin drin?
KNX hat mittlerweile "Schlaue" Module, die den Stromverbrauch am jeweiligen Schaltausgang erkennen könne, Implementierung der EHZ Zähler, ...

Und wenn schon das Haus Automatisieren, sollte man es machen wie Pizza und Unimogheizer. Ganz cleer sich Freundinen/Frauen ausgesucht, die auch fitt sind auf dem Gebiet.  

Was passiert wenn ein Stromstossschalter ausfällt? Ein Schalter in die Tage kommt und nichtmehr will? Eine nicht elektroversierte Person läuft auch das Wochenende mit der Kerze und der Taschenlampe durchs Haus, oder ruft  einen der sich damit auskennt.
Ohne ausreichende Dokumentation wird das eh nichts werden. Hab erst vor kurzem selber eine EIB/KNX Anlage erweitrn dürfen, wo ein Trierer Techniker zu seiner Ehezeit Parametriert hate, aber die Dokumentation und den lezten Projektstand nicht akutell gehalten hatte...Beschriftung? Schaltplan? ehm waren Fehlanzeige. Einige Leitungen waren sogar nur Provisorisch mal gerade so aufgelegt worden.......
Also mach dir weniger um einen HArdwareausfll gedanken, sondern mehr darum das auch alle Informationen auf dem neuesten Stand sind.


----------



## miro-miro (30 August 2012)

Bin gerade so exotopitistisch angeschoben, ich lass mal schnell ne Laserzelle mit E.I.B.-Steuerung aus 'm eplan... *vde*


----------



## nade (11 September 2012)

miro-miro schrieb:


> Bin gerade so exotopitistisch angeschoben, ich lass mal schnell ne Laserzelle mit E.I.B.-Steuerung aus 'm eplan... *vde*


warum denn nicht? Alles geht, nichts muss.. oder war es anderst herum?
Aber wer brauch in seiner Gebäudeautomation schon ne Laserzelle? Ahhh jahhhh nach VDS die neue Version der Alarmanlage. Da kommt der Einrecher eben nur noch in Scheiben raus...


----------

